

Google Offers: Google goes Groupon - lhnn
https://www.google.com/offers/home

======
MattLaroche
This launched late May in Portland Oregon:
[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/05/google-offers-beta-
st...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/05/google-offers-beta-starts-in-
portland.html)

And it launched in NYC and the SF Bay Area over a month ago:
[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/07/google-offers-beta-
la...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/07/google-offers-beta-launching-in-
new.html)

So what's new today?

~~~
wccrawford
Apparently nothing... Though they did have my city listed... But it just said
'coming soon' when I clicked on it. Bleh.

~~~
wccrawford
And they just sent me a deal for today... So I guess my city (Orlando) isn't
'coming soon' after all. How silly.

